# 1969 Fair Lady



## HARPO (Sep 9, 2020)

This was advertised for less than an hour and I was the first to jump on it seeing only two photos. Thankfully I got an immediate response that I could come see it the next day (yesterday).

After looking closely at the two photos before going to get the bike, I hadn't realized the accessories that were on the bike (_besides the basket)_. There was a Schwinn headlight and what appeared to be an electric horn. Having no idea if they worked (I still don't, as I haven't tried them yet), I figured this was really going to be a great deal...and it was. No rips in the seat, and even the tires are original to the bike. In all, it's as it left the dealer show floor. If someone can tell me the exact date by the serial number, I would appreciate it.

I was happy to hand over the $100 asking price, as I was told there were a lot of people who wanted the bike. And to make the trip there (lol, 2.5 miles from my house), I also bought a Moulton...for $40. (See my other Post on that bike   ).


----------



## HARPO (Sep 9, 2020)

...and of course a few more...


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 9, 2020)

What's the matter, everyone too busy to give some love to a nice Fair Lady? Well, I'll bite, especially since I have parted out my share of them and then some! It's how I funded my addiction when I got back into the vintage Schwinn hobby. This is a nice example, and I see no reason why it won't clean up splendidly. The seat is probably worth what you paid for the entire bike, and there is so much more. Bonus that it popped up so close to home with another sweet find ready to be saved. Nice examples of Fair Ladys are starting to get hard to find.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 9, 2020)

spitshineschwinn said:


> What's the matter, everyone too busy to give some love to a nice Fair Lady? Well, I'll bite, especially since I have parted out my share of them and then some! It's how I funded my addiction when I got back into the vintage Schwinn hobby. This is a nice example, and I see no reason why it won't clean up splendidly. The seat is probably worth what you paid for the entire bike, and there is so much more. Bonus that it popped up so close to home with another sweet find ready to be saved. Nice examples of Fair Ladys are starting to get hard to find.




It's cleaning up _beautifully _so far. And I opened the headlight and horn doors, figuring to see rust and decay. I was shocked to see that a battery wasn't even used, or if it was, it was for a short period of time.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 11, 2020)

Cleanup/detailing/greasing is almost done. And now that I've had time to go over the entire bike...it's truly a time capsule. Nothing was ever done to the bike except to ride it. The original rear slick shows some cracking after 51 years, but overall much less wear and tear than expected. Typical girls bike!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 11, 2020)

Done! ..._pretty much_. I still haven't tried batteries in the light or horn yet, but I will. I just wanted to get the bike out into the daylight!!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 11, 2020)

I think this is the seat pan I have on this bike...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 12, 2020)

spitshineschwinn said:


> What's the matter, everyone too busy to give some love to a nice Fair Lady? Well, I'll bite, especially since I have parted out my share of them and then some! It's how I funded my addiction when I got back into the vintage Schwinn hobby. This is a nice example, and I see no reason why it won't clean up splendidly. The seat is probably worth what you paid for the entire bike, and there is so much more. Bonus that it popped up so close to home with another sweet find ready to be saved. Nice examples of Fair Ladys are starting to get hard to find.




Cleaned up better than even I thought it would...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 14, 2020)

Headlight works! Now I need to get a "C" battery and see if the horn works...


----------



## Lee862 (Sep 14, 2020)

I would say that price for the yellow deluxe seat with your pan was more about it being a Deluxe seat that looked almost perfect than the pan. I'm really interested in buying the seat off of you IF you were going to part this out.


----------



## Tim s (Sep 15, 2020)

Harpo, your area of the country is a hotbed for bike collecting. Great job cleaning her up, looks brand new. If you have a granddaughter it would be cool have her ride it while visiting you but I would change the seat first. Tim S


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 16, 2020)

love this bike- imo gals bikes are underappreciated...


----------



## HARPO (Sep 16, 2020)

Tim s said:


> Harpo, your area of the country is a hotbed for bike collecting. Great job cleaning her up, looks brand new. If you have a granddaughter it would be cool have her ride it while visiting you but I would change the seat first. Tim S




That was actually the original intent for when my 7 year old Grandaughter would come over. Now...the bike is to nice to have a chance on her crashing it, lol, even though she might be a tad short for it.
And yes, @Tim s , I doubt if I'll get another in that condition to take a chance on it getting damaged.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 16, 2020)

Lee862 said:


> I would say that price for the yellow deluxe seat with your pan was more about it being a Deluxe seat that looked almost perfect than the pan. I'm really interested in buying the seat off of you IF you were going to part this out.




Thanks, but I'll keep this one intact. The entire bike, tires included, are original.


----------



## Lee862 (Sep 16, 2020)

I don't blame you. Id keep it altogether as well.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 26, 2020)

I just put it on ebay...


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 26, 2020)

I recently rebuilt a 1950s JC Higg8ns 24" bike for my granddaughter. It turned out really nice.  She came over all excited and thought it looked "really cool."  She then was anxious to ride.  I told her to go ahead and take it for a spin.  Turns out the old iron bicycle weighed more than she did.  Not a whole lot of difference in the weight of this 24" and my other 26" ballooners.  Takes a lot of grunting to lift any of them onto the bike stand.


----------



## Dbike (Sep 29, 2020)

farkasthegoalie said:


> love this bike- imo gals bikes are underappreciated...



I agree. I like the Fair Lady models (and not just because I have one). Usually, they did not have as rough a life as the boys' bike since girls usually didn't jump curbs or hills with them. Hopefully, someday I will find another '69 Fair Lady, similar to the one posted in this thread. Single-speed and blue (or yellow).


----------



## Dbike (Sep 29, 2020)

HARPO said:


> I just put it on ebay...



I did see it on there over the weekend. It cleaned up nice. My '69 is also an "HE." August, 1969.


----------



## HARPO (Sep 29, 2020)

Dbike said:


> I did see it on there over the weekend. It cleaned up nice. My '69 is also an "HE." August, 1969.




This 1969 Lemon Peeler , all original, belonged to my brother-in-law (_original owner_) who had kept it at my in-laws house all those years. Now part of my Collection.


----------



## Dbike (Sep 29, 2020)

HARPO said:


> This 1969 Lemon Peeler , all original, belonged to my brother-in-law (_original owner_) who had kept it at my in-laws house all those years. Now part of my Collection.
> 
> View attachment 1275482



Wow, all original? Quite rare.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 5, 2020)

I had it on ebay and couldn't get what I wanted for it. So...I'm happy! It will reside next to my '69 Lemon Peeler, both being 100% original and in beautiful condition. Sometimes things work out for the best!!


----------



## HARPO (Oct 27, 2020)

SOLD locally...$300...


----------

